# Newly pregnant



## Beth Martin (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi, in the last week I have recently discovered I am pregnant. I am between 6 to 9 weeks gone, I've seen the midwife and have my appointment with the diabetic team in a few days but I'm still a little worried. I have not been perfect with my sugar control but since finding out I am doing everything I can, and I am determined to keep it this way. I've been told all the risks etc, but would just like to hear from anyone that is pregnant or has had children with type 1 diabetes. Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Beth, welcome to the forum  I don't have any experience of pregnancy, but just wanted to congratulate you and wish you all the best  I'm sure some of our Mums and Mums-to-be will be along to share their experiences soon!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 26, 2018)

Congratulations Beth ! 
I’m type 1 and have 2 kids (4 yrs and 20 months).
It’s normal to worry - (even Non diabetic women worry !) but please rest assured that you have every chance of having a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby ! 
Have you been on a Dafne course ? 
Keep testing your BGs and take one day at a time and try to get them as close to normal as you can.  Please remember that as a T1 you’re not going to have perfect readings ALL THE TIME ! This is practically impossible ! But as long as you are maintaining good control overall you’ll be fine . 
The ante natal clinic will look afyer you and you’ll have additional scans so you’ll see the baby more often than low risk women (the silver lining ...)
I ended up having c sections both times and I breast fed.  My boys are both fine. 
Wishing you the very best of luck x
Ps and try to stay away from Dr Google .  You’ll just get anecdotal stories which. Are mostly very negative .


----------



## Beth Martin (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you for your reply,Its reassuring to hear from someone. Ever since I found out I have been really focused on my diabetes and I'm due to experience the dafne course in June. My main concern is knowing my baby is alive and healthy, and I'm doing the best I can. I suppose I will know more when I see the nurse at the clinic and have my first scan x


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Try not to panic. You can do this, plenty of us have.

When is your first scan? Hopefully you have one soon. You wont see much, but seeing that heart beating will really help you.

Once they start kicking and moving it is so much better. My daughter was so active that even when I had other issues I knew she was okay in there.

Look after yourself xx


----------



## Beth Martin (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you for your reply pheobe, im seeing the diabetic team tomorrow, still unsure when my scan will be but hopefully soon. I just want yo hear the heartbeat and know everything is okay. From what the midwife said I'm almost 10 weeks now but until the scan I can' be sure. The last few days I have felt over whelmed and have sometimes thought is it real.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations on your pregnancy and wishing you all the best


----------



## Beth Martin (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## grainger (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations! 

As cleo said it’s definitely possible to have healthy pregnancies and kids with type 1. I now have two boys, one is 4 and the other is 5 weeks!

I’d recommend asking your diabetes team anything you think of - nothing is stupid. Wishing you a smooth and healthy pregnancy


----------



## scousebird (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations Beth


----------

